# Bobcats



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Hey, just wonderin if anyone has done much cat hunting this season and with any success. I've never personaly seen a bobcat in the wild!!!! I sure would like to find out about them though. When my uncle went deer hunting on a farmers land he said that a mountain lion had killed his dog and was really ******. He also said that (although not really legal  ) that if he saw a mountain lion again to shoot the SOB! He was serious! VERY.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

oh yah, does anyone hunt them with a hound???


----------



## wtmhunting (Jan 26, 2004)

I've hunted a little this year and killed 3 cats. I don't know were you hunt at but you have to try it, it's a blast.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What is the legal area of the state where bobcats can be hunted? I live in Grand Forks and a guy near Mayville sighted a bobcat during deer season. Another person told me you can't shoot them in the Eastern part of the state. Any word on this?


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

FYI, Bobcats can only be taken south and west of the Missouri River. The hunting and trapping seasons run from November 8th to March 14th. The snaring season starts the 22nd of November and runs until March 14th. Once a person has a bobcat in their possession, the pelt and carcuss must be presented to the North Dakota Game and Fish Department for tagging. This must be done no later than 14 days after the season closes. The carcuss then becomes NDGFD property. No bobcat can be transfered to somone or sold to a fur dealer until it is tagged; hence, a fur dealer cannot have in possession an untagged bobcat that he has purchased. :lol:

Source: http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/smallgameguide.html

Ima870man :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thats interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Hunting_tail (Aug 24, 2004)

4 years ago I had a bob nock me off the rungs of my ladder stand. needless to say i let it have the stand that day.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Wise choice.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

if this post is still active at all lol!! i trap cats...me and my father and we really put a hurtin on them. We usually set about 3-5 dozen cat sets and usually get anywhere between 15-30 cats a year. Its fun!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

what state are you trapping in?


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I live in Wyoming. Lot of cats around!! :beer:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

i saw one the other day when i was coyote hunting in my shack type thing and it looked like the cat i had at home but like the size of my dog at first it looked like a coyote but i looked through my 22mags 9 power scope and saw that it was a cat so im waiting for january 10 when the season opens


----------



## coytehunta (Dec 25, 2004)

take em close where at in wyoming do you live also is there alot of coyotes around where you live because i dont know where to hunt I live in utah. well see ya around hunters have a great season. thanks.


----------



## cjg_beef (Feb 10, 2005)

I live in Logan and I saw three different sets of Bobcat tracks while deer hunting this last fall.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

I live in western sd. Cat numbers are up


----------

